# My pencil sketches. Not all are my creations.



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

*









*
*BABY

*
*







*

* Instinct

*
*







*

* The Dark Loneliness*


*







*

* True Face True Phase*


*







*

* Sexy*


*







*

* Lone Thoughts*


*







*

* In Fond Memory Of*


*







*

* Sensuous*


*







*

* Elegance*


*







*

* Elegance (a better clarity)*


*







*

* Fear*


*







*

* Sauve*

​


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

great , among all of it I like Baby, Sensuous and fear


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank u:wink:, Any criticism is most welcome.


----------



## blamflam (Jan 17, 2010)

You're really good :laughing: I liked the dark loneliness most


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you blamflam :happy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

You've captured sentiments pretty well in some of those - there is something particularly uncanny and amusing about 'Baby'.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

I really think that Sexy, Elegance, and Fear are the best pieces. The forms are well drawn and the skill with the medium is very well done, but I think maybe a little more volume on Fear like the arms and you might need to work on drawing hands...hm...oh wait I think you did improve over the time. Fear's hand and arm seemed awkward in the picture and I know that wasn't your intention of doing that. How early of a piece was Fear? The fingers on Elegance are wonderful! When you took the picture for Elegance, what kind of camera do you have? The light seemed to have bounced off the glass (OCD moment). Is there a way you can be able to take the picture outside and shoot it there or adjust your aperture setting? Hopefully, it won't looked to washed out if you perhaps took it in the shade outside.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

@Liminality: Thank u.

@Parttime muse: Tkank u.
Fear was my 3rd one in accordance with the amount of work needed to draw a picture.

Yes, the lights bounced off the frame-glass , don remember which cam was it. Am sure it was jus a digi cam. Gotta try it with a photographers cam. 

Best solution I think is to get the sketch out of the frame, and get the pic and then re-frame it.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

I like Lone Thoughts and Fear, very moody :happy:
The Dark Loneliness is pretty good having thought about, I keep turning to that one :laughing:


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank You.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

These are amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you.:happy:


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

'The Dark Loneliness' really stands out, however, I keep looking to the sky for birds of prey or something..perhaps that is the point though. Personal preferences aside, it's very unsettling and gives this sense of everything previously being subterranean -- a familiar place rediscovered, but which now seems so unrecognizable in the leavings of natural disasters or marauders. Nicely done.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank u.:happy:

@saynomore, thatsvery close to what i wanted to capture.


----------

